# Dogtra / Other E-Collar Recommendations



## pdk (Nov 25, 2005)

I appreciate your recommendations.

Looking for a good e-collar to use for off-leash training for hunting and general off-leash obedience, especially recall. Needs to hold up well through thick brush and have waterproof receiver and transmitter (freshwater and saltwater). Would be nice if the transmitter floats (in case I fall in the water!) but I could always tie a floatie thing on it.

I'm looking at 2 Dogtra collars the 2000 and 1200. I'm not sure I need the 1 mile distance of the 2000 but thought it might help since a lot of the terrain is rocky cliffs, big hills, and a lot of naval airplane traffic.

Happy Groundhog Day!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

count me as one of those who will not own anything but a Tri Tronics. dependable as a Zippo


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Look at the Dogtra 1800, too. I've owned several brands incl. 3 TT models and a 2000. The 1800 is my current all-time favorite. (But the G2s sure LOOK nice...)


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

I use a Dogtra 1200 NC, and have had absolutely no complaints at all. I have used it on 300+ yard blinds, to enforce the remote sit.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Move to Product Review..............................and buy TT.............. :wink:


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I have the 1200 NC and it is a very good product.


----------



## pdk (Nov 25, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback. I just realized there's lots of information under the product review category.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Losthwy said:


> I have the 1200 NC and it is a very good product.



I have one too, and it's probably my favorite collar. Be warned, though, the receiver is (comparatively) huge.

I have a G2 I got last summer. I had to have the whole system replaced about a month after I got it - out of the clear blue, it just wouldn't turn on. Just a couple of weeks ago, I dropped the charger (a particularly chintzy piece of equipment, IMO. The Dogtra chargers were also dropped and not a bit of damage) and the electronics board fell out of it, so had to get that replaced. TT has been good about the replacements, but it's really a hassle to be without the collar. On the other hand, when it's working, I love it, and the two hour charge is THE GREATEST.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Just for the heck of it use the search feature on the RTF site... and do a search for Dogtra. You will find many positive posts regarding there product and outstanding customer service.

As for the receiver size... " have one too, and it's probably my favorite collar. Be warned, though, the receiver is (comparatively) huge. " Dogtra has reduced the receiver size and changed the strap attachment to the wrap around style. These changes will be seen on the new product line, which will be released at next weeks SHOT Show 2006.

I like the new 1700 with the LCD screen. Just ordered one. 

I've owned em both TT and Dogtra...I like reliablility I get that from Dogtra.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't own a G2. I own a 15 yr old LR200 and a somewhat newer LS500, and have no reason to update. They take a licking and keep on ticking. For my money, a good rebuilt TT from www.collarclinic.com is a better bargain than some off brand of new one.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Markjens said:


> I like the new 1700 with the LCD screen.


That sounds interesting, what is the skinney on that?


----------



## MSRETRIEVERS (Jan 25, 2006)

you can't go wrong with Sportdog products. 
www.sportdogbrand.com


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Another option to consider is DT Systems. I like the EZT 2000 series best. I use several of their collars, and have dropped 'em, dunked 'em, lost them in the field for over a month...and they j ust keep on running. Excellent customer service, too, with a lifetime warranty on parts.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Been using Dogtra 1202 NCP for several years now, there is nothing better!! Used to own TT Classic 70, hated it, big and bulky. Also, not many choices for intensity. You will not go wrong with Dogtra.


----------



## Len (Jan 21, 2003)

Short and to the point-
I have had only one problem with my 1200NC, and Dogtra responded with the best customer service I have ever experienced. 

Len


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

I have two TT, a 4 year old Flyway Special and a few months old G2 Sport 50. I mainly use the G2 for work in the yard. They have been extremely reliable; I've had no problems with either one of them. 
For me, one of the biggest selling points for TT are the positive, physical stops that you can feel when changing the intensity on both TT models; this allows you to change (or check, if you're not sure) the intensity without taking your eyes off the dog.
Andy


----------

